# Edmund



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

RIP, my little trooper. You were the first thing I saw when I walked through the door into my bedroom and seeing your perky little face always brightened up my day. I remember when you were a pale, scared little thing in a cup at the pet store, and I loved watching you mature into your beautiful self.

I don't know what happened to him.  Yesterday when I was making water changes he seemed lethargic and pale. I was worried and thought that he might spread something to my other fish, so I decided that tomorrow (today) I would disinfect the gravel vac, clean his water, then disinfect it again and research something that might help him. This morning when I woke up he was dead.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, I know it's hard.

I really love his name!


----------



## WolfLinket (Nov 15, 2010)

Gosh, he was such a pretty fish. I'm sorry.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------

